# Littleton Criterium presented by Pedal



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all

This Sunday, August 11th will be the inaugural Littleton Criterium p/b Pedal. We are shutting downtown Littleton streets for the racing but all restaurants and bars are open so there will lots for the family to see and do. We have also partnered with Western Welcome Week so there will be a number of events occurring in Littleton on Sunday including a car show, 5k fun run, pancake breakfast. Bring the family on down and see some exciting bike racing and enjoy downtown Littleton.

Littleton Criterium p/b Pedal | Downtown Littleton Colorado on August 11, 2013
Western Welcome Week | Celebrating Community in Littleton, Colorado


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

How'd the race go? Plans for next year?


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Feedback so far has been very positive and it seems folks had a good time. Still recovering from this year so not thinking 2014 yet


----------

